# End credits of the movie Alien



## bertalm

The music ending the Alien movie was composed by Howard Hanson. This was from his 2nd symphony. Listen to it !


----------



## billy-bob-beck

There's a bit of history to the soundtrack for Alien - it was years before the unused cues from Goldsmith's version were released; truly wonderful stuff. That said, Ridley Scott's no chump - the music he used to replace those cues (such as the Hanson) certainly hits the spot. That said, I've never spent the time to seek out more of Hanson's work - does it justify the effort?


----------



## tamsal

I've just watched a version of the movie where end credits where accompanied by "Khachaturian's: Adagio from Gayane"


----------



## Pugg

tamsal said:


> I've just watched a version of the movie where end credits where accompanied by "Khachaturian's: Adagio from Gayane"


Nice first post, I do hope O.P will see this seen the question is from 2008 .


----------



## Alfacharger

tamsal said:


> I've just watched a version of the movie where end credits where accompanied by "Khachaturian's: Adagio from Gayane"


That was from Cameron's sequel "Aliens". The score of the film was by James Horner and the Gayane part is actually Horner in his "borrowing" mode!

About 1 minute in on the main titles which was also used in the end credits


----------



## Antiquarian

billy-bob-beck said:


> I've never spent the time to seek out more of Hanson's work - does it justify the effort?


Absolutely. Not only his "Romantic" 2nd is worthy of exploring, but also the 4th. If what you are seeking is something darker, more mysterious, and challenging, then this "Requiem" symphony is the place to start.

Unfortunately, the only recording I have heard of this piece is by the Jena Philharmonic Orchestra, directed by David Montgomery. (Arte Nova, c.1996) so I can't give a unqualified recommendation of it, but it sounds good to me.


----------

